
Real Launches Official FB Scrabble...Outside N America only. - dbreunig
http://www.news.com/8301-13577_3-9912587-36.html?tag=newsmap
======
dbreunig
Real won the rights to produce Scrabble from Mattel, who owns the game outside
North America. In yet another case of digital making physical legalities
meaningless. Let's see how long this geographic shoe-horning holds, as Hasbro
owns the NA rights with EA covering electronic distro. My hunch is neither
will let this one go...

